
Whitespace - prakash
http://compsoc.dur.ac.uk/whitespace/
======
thamer
FWIW I made a Whitespace compiler for .NET as an exercise a few years ago. It
works with Microsoft .NET and Mono, and emits compiled MSIL code.

<http://spacesharp.batard.info/>

------
lt
Here's a list of languages in the same vein:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Esoteric_programming_l...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Esoteric_programming_languages)

------
Jim_Neath
It's not brainfuck* though, is it?

* <http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/bf/>

~~~
schnalle
aren't whitespace, brainfuck* and ook! the same languages (just differently
named keywords)?

------
tome
Amusing as this may be it's not very impressive, since it's easy to code any
program in any language as sequences of whitespace and then simply decode
before passing it to the translator or compiler.

~~~
seabee
My favourite example of which is perl's Acme::Bleach
<http://search.cpan.org/dist/Acme-Bleach/lib/Acme/Bleach.pm>

------
stcredzero
The wars over source code formatting must be epic!

------
lele
I can't wait for a printed book about this new language.

------
lt
It's also interesting to note that you can select all text to "see" the
whitespace code, although that only works for me in Firefox, not in Chrome.

~~~
schnalle
no, you can't. you see the just the silhouette of the code, not the while code
itself - because when selected, tabs and multiple spaces rougly look the same.

